# E745--Was 2006 the last year?



## sueandmike (Feb 20, 2012)

We really like the layout of the e745 and would to change our 2000 Wentworth for a 2008 (or so) model of the 745 but can't find any info later than 2006. Did they stop making this model does anybody know, and if so what was the replacement, if any.
Thanks in advance.

(The Swift KT655 was also the same layout and no info from 2006)

Long loungers for lazy days and a decent sized washroom for hanging the wet clothes, especially after a good walk.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Not sure what happened to the E745 but the Swift Bolero 630EW may fit the bill.

The 2007 models were a little shorter than the 2008 onwards models so the later ones give you a bigger (walk in) shower and slightly longer bench seats.

There's one here just to give you an idea.

http://ads.caravansforsale.co.uk/motorhomes/swift/swift-bolero-630-ew-40maxi-4x2d-cs773250.aspx


----------



## sueandmike (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Phil
If it had an over cab bed and 4 seat belts it would be perfect, does look nice tho'. We might have to change our spec'.
(Like the bike)
Mike


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah sorry. I thought you wanted 2 bench seats like this E745

Possibly Bessacarr did a version with a combined bench seat and forward facing belted seat. I know Autotrail offered a similar option when we bought our Dakota. Trouble may be (if that's the case) is that because it was a non standard optional extra then they are likely to be as rare as rocking horse poo!!


----------



## sueandmike (Feb 20, 2012)

*E745 Seating*

Hi Phil
This is the model its just an alternate arrangement as shown below. The seats are the same length, the offside has the "L" shape added with a removable section for use when sitting.
Have found a couple more layouts very similar and of later years just need to have a look at them in the cold light of day (as it were)
CI Carioca 705 is one candidate.


----------



## sueandmike (Feb 20, 2012)

*Final Decision*

Finally, we have taken the decision to change "Wendy Wenty" :crying: and gone for a larger layout providing "personal breathing space" on our intended retirement voyage (open return) later this year. On the 24th April we will be collecting a 2011 Autotrail Scout :santa:
We cannot wait to get on the road again and play.
Very happy, now the the initial financial shock has worn off.
Mike and Sue


----------

